
MoBack creates asset platform for AR and VR content - sidhantgandhi
http://ar.moback.com/
======
sidhantgandhi
Makes sense to have an asset storage pipeline for AV/VR content. Can view
uploaded assets on multiple AR/VR devices.

I want to see more AR/VR specific features here in the future.

------
devgandhi
Looks like a good service for 3D architects and designers. CMS, I guess for AR
& VR content.

------
Radhikaj
I have tried the app and looking for more experience

